# Help with rules about help?



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi 
I have just tried to post a reply about Build costs in Portugal. I tried to post a link to a UK trade association with regard to Timber Frame buildings.

I have made 5 posts and was told online that i need to be active and have made 4 posts. ????? :confused2::confused2::confused2:

Peterfc the 666 man


----------

